# cycling new 40g from old 20g



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i just picked up a 40g from member kuoma









anyways, i used gravel, 15g water, and fake plants from the old 20g I traded to kuoma and put them all into my new 40g. i also added stress zyme and coat. I even took the sponge (aquaclear mini) from the old tank and squeezed it into the new tank, i'm also letting the old carbon and ammonia inserts from the aquaclear mini that i was usuing on the 20g to sit on the bottom of the 40g as to help with bacteria buildup.

I've heard that most of the benefical bacteria though is in the filter pad or inserts (whatever you wanna call it). Obviously I had to upgrade my filter since it is double the size of the 20g. I got a penguin 170.

Anyways, my question is how long before I can put my gold spilo in his new home?
He is squeezed in a 29 divided now with 2 baby rhoms and JD (jeffrey dahmer, my name for the gold spilo) looks unhappy w/15g to swim in


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

The 40 gallon should be ready in less than a week from starting it up. do you have any fish in there right now to help it cycle? Have you tested for ammonia, nitrites,ph, and nitrates yet? A completely cycled tank should have ammonia-0 nitrites-0 .


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm gonna throw feeders in there right now and see if they last overnight. I also bought some bacteria stuff that is supposed to help even more with speeding up the biological process.

The water is crystal clear already, so i'm planning on throwin the gold spilo in the 40g in the morning after i take ammonia and nitrite tests.

i called a few local petshops and they said it was probably alright to add my p right now, but i'm gonna at least give it overnight.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

As long as you test the water for nitrites and ammonia right before your throw your spilo in you should be fine. I hope the bacteria stuff you bought works because in my experience Bio spira is the only one that works Cycle and Biozyme are a waste of money. If your ammonia or nitrites are still testing high and you dont want to wait a week then go get some bio spira. Its like 12$ and its found in the refrigerator at your local fish store.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ah, that's why. the guy at petco never even heard of bio-spira, lol. i bought some stuff by mardel called A.C.T.:Aquatic culture treatment-filter bacteria. if ammonia and nitrite are high in morning I know some other LFS (non-chain stores, lol) that have to have that bio-spira sh*t. thx for the suggestions.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I would add the P now and add the extra filter to it for a good week or so to help out the new tank, then you could put it back on the 20gal if you want to stock it with something.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> I would add the P now and add the extra filter to it for a good week or so to help out the new tank, then you could put it back on the 20gal if you want to stock it with something.


 eh, sold the 20g w/filter


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

sounds good u are taking good precautions. when i bought my 55gallon. i put 3 power filters on it and let it cycle for a couple of hours than threw in feeders to test it than finally put my super in. he was so happy in there but the point is, i only cycled less than a day and my pirana survived. i don't recommend this for everyone but it shows how hardy these fish are. definately don't do this for piranas under 3" because they are still young.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

when i bought my first piranha tank. i bought it took it home cycled for about 24hours bought 3 rbs put them in they were about 1-2" and never had a problem with it. have done that with all my fish. oscars,convicts,spilo cf,rhom's,jewel's and pleco's,catfish,jack demepsyand other's. the oscar's tank(they are big pigs) would get cloudly at first but a weekly water change's would clear that up. but before you think about doing this. check your water quality! see where i live i have very good water. so please think twice.and don't try this with any senitive fish such as discus,ect! but i have done this with a 15,30, 2-55's and 125g tank and no death's! i just took the advice of a man who has over thirty years of experience with all kinds of fish. he's own's and operate's his own fish store. very good old man. to bad he only gets rb's and occasional gem's for p's. the store is jim's aquarium in kenosha,WI. if you live by there go and check his many rarity's and hard to find's out.


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

i guess..i have been lucky cuz i put my p's right away...no cycling of tanks...but i put a lot of carbon and white carbon or something (for ammonia)...and also i like to over my tank. what i mean by that is that in my 20g i put penguin 330 and for my 40g i put emp 400...
i'll do some precautions next time...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well all 7 rosies survived overnight and the water parameters are good, so i'm adding JD, the 5" gold spilo this morning...thx or advice everyone and wish me luck!


----------

